# Entalphie und Entropie



## veritas (24 Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin,

wer von euch kann mir die Entalphi eund Entropie erklären?
Ich verstehe da nix, nur Bahnhof, und beide haben sogar die gleiche 
Einheiten?.

Also bitte wie für einen Vollidioten wie mich erklären, danle im Voraus.

LG


----------



## jonny_b (24 Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend,
nur ganz kurz:

die Enthalpie = Wärmeinhalt;
die Entropie = die Änderung der Enthalpie;

(so versteh ich es)

MfG
jb


----------



## Proxy (24 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

die Enthalpie sagt das du einen Innere energie hast z.b. wie bei einer Batterie und du gibts nochmal energie hinein bei einen Kolben durch reibung. 

die Entropie beschreibt das wenn du zwei Gase oder objekte zusammenführst werden sich beide Temperaturen ausgleichen und das homogen


----------



## veritas (24 Oktober 2010)

Und das ganze im Bezig auf ein Kraftwerk?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2010)

veritas schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ... Entropie erklären?
> 
> LG



Hallo,

umgangssprachlich: ja mehr die "Teilchen" schwingen, desto größer ist die Entropie.

Hier ist eine anschauliche Erklärung für Entropie:

http://www.job-stiftung.de/pdf/skripte/Stoffdynamik/2.pdf?hashID=i49imvhd5b2pr097namcrcfbs2


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2010)

veritas schrieb:


> Und das ganze im Bezig auf ein Kraftwerk?


Ist jetzt schon einige Zeit her und war auch nicht mein persönlicher Lernstoff sondern der meines Bruders. Ich hab jetzt verzichtet, irgendwo nachzulesen, sondern referiere aus meinem inzwischen schon etwas angestaubten Wissensschatz. Entropie hat was mit Ordnung zu tun. Und ich hoffe, ich schmeiße das grad nicht mit der Entalphie durcheinander.

Im Zusammenhang mit Kraftwerken bedeutet das soviel: aus Wärme allein kann man nicht Energie gewinnen. Man benötigt dazu eine Wärmedifferenz. Oder wenn ich mich in der Atmosphäre befinde, so kann der Wind so stark sein, wie er will. Solange ich in einem Ballon einfach nur mitgeweht werde, kann ich die darin vorhandene Energie nicht nutzen. Erst dann, wenn ich mich an einer Grenzfläche, also mich z.B. am Erdboden befinde, kann ich aus der Geschwindigkeitsdifferenz Energie schöpfen (wovon übrigens auch das Segeln auf Wasser lebt). Oder um wieder auf Kraftwerke zurück zu kommen: Wasser allein treibt ein Kraftwerk nicht an. Es muss von einem höheren Niveau auf ein niedrigeres fliessen können.

Einen Kernsatz, den mein Bruder damals immer wieder im Mund hatte, war: Um Ordnung zu schaffen, muss man Energie aufwenden. Aus der Ordnung kann man wieder Energie gewinnen, indem man aus der Ordnung wieder Unordnung werden lässt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Aus der Ordnung kann man wieder Energie gewinnen, indem man aus der Ordnung wieder Unordnung werden lässt...


Somit habe ich ein sehr hohes Energiepotenzial  .

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Paule (25 Oktober 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Um Ordnung zu schaffen, muss man Energie aufwenden. Aus der Ordnung kann man wieder Energie gewinnen, indem man aus der Ordnung wieder Unordnung werden lässt.


Geht auch Unordnung in komplettes Chaos, steckt da auch noch ein bisschen Energie drin?


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2010)

wenn die akademisch besser Gebildeten das plastischer darstellen können, dürfen sie das gerne tun ...


----------



## knarf (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
Die Enthalpie ist ein Maß für das Arbeitsvermögen. In einem Kraftwerk sagt sie etwas über das Arbeitsvermögen von dem dort erzeugten Dampf aus. Eine große Enthalpie bedeutet also ein großes Vermögen um Energie an einer Turbine zu erzeugen. Je größer der Druck und/oder die Temperatur des Dampfes ist, umso größer ist dessen Enthalpie.
Dies kann man im h-s-Diagramm (Mollier-Diagramm) gut ablesen.

h..Enthalpie
s..Entropie

Häufig wird die Enthalpie im Kraftwerk bei der Temperaturregelung von Dampftturbinenentnahmen eingesetzt. Eine reine Regelung nach der Temperatur würde unannehmbare Regelabweichungen hervorrufen. Durch die Verwendung der Enthalpie kann die Temperaturregelung auf eine Durchflußregelung zurückgeführt werden, wo die eigentliche Temperatur nur noch korrigierend wirkt (mges*hges)=(m1*h1) + (m2*h2).

m..Massenstrom

Die Enthalpieformeln sind nach IWAPS-Standard aber relativ kompliziert.


Die Entropie ist ein Maß für die Irreversibilität (Unumkehrbarkeit) eines Prozesses. Primitiv gesagt, wenn etwas vom Tisch herunterfällt, kommt es von alleine nicht wieder auf den Tisch. Oft wird auch die Ordnung auf einem Schreibtisch als Beispiel verwendet. Die Unordnung wird ohne Aufräumen immer größer auf dem Tisch.
D.h. je größer die Entropie ist umso größer ist die Irreversibilität eines Prozesses (z.B. Clausius-Rankine-Prozess im Kraftwerk).
Man muß also Dampf erzeugen um eine Turbine anzutreiben und es geht nicht eine Turbine zu drehen und daraus Dampf zu gewinnen.

Gruß Frank


----------

